# English schools/nurseries



## sabrina2001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there a demand for English teachers for children in Cairo? I currently teach ESL to Business Professionals but I'd really like to work with children. I have no degree so I only have my experience to work on but I'm willing to start anywhere, nursery/teaching assistant, summer schools etc. Would I just need to get a list of international schools/nurseries and send off my CV to them and hope for a reply or can anyone guide me on where to look. 

Many thanks


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

any nursery in maadi will hire you if you are a native speaker and can deal with kids. some experience teaching is nice but really they are all looking for the foreign teachers.


----------

